# Funny Photos in Dubai



## hus (Apr 8, 2010)

Classic photo of an ad on an RTA bus, just shows common sense here:

hxxp://a.imagehost.org/view/0049/RTA_Bus_Dubai]RTA_Bus_Dubai.jpg - ImageHost.org

(change the xx in to tt in the http)


----------

